
Do-Sshuttle: Transparent Proxying via DigitalOcean Droplets - fka
https://github.com/f/do-sshuttle
======
alexktz
I don't feel like this tool adds a whole lot, though an A for effort.

    
    
      # ~/.ssh/config
    
      Host bastion
        User user
        Port 2222
        Hostname my.host.com
    

And then as a bash alias in `.bashrc`:

    
    
      # ~/.bashrc
    
      alias stun='sshuttle --dns --daemon --pidfile=/tmp/sshuttle.pid -r bastion 0/0'
      alias stunx='[[ -f /tmp/sshuttle.pid ]] && kill $(cat /tmp/sshuttle.pid)'
    

Works on OSX and Linux.

------
tyingq
This appears to be a shell script to deploy sshuttle to a DO droplet.

I've seen this sort of thing be helpful when the software is cumbersome to
install and/or use. But, looking at the sshuttle docs, it doesn't look
terribly complicated.

I've not used sshuttle myself, so maybe I'm missing something? Is it difficult
to install or use? Honestly curious what problem this shell script is
addressing.

~~~
Graphon1
This project is yet another example of a thing someone built to solve some
problem, but .... that someone didn't bother to explain just what the problem
is, or why this solution is preferred over the other possible solutions.

A readme that describes only how to install a project, or the commands to
type, is not sufficient. Every readme should start with a description of what
the thing does, and why doing it _this way_ is better.

~~~
GrinningFool
On the other hand it led me to learn that sshuttle is a thing that exists, so
that's cool.

------
e12e
So, I too learned of sshuttle from this thread, and was wondering why anyone
would want to use sshuttle over just the built-in socks5 proxy of openssh? (
-D: [http://man.openbsd.org/ssh](http://man.openbsd.org/ssh) )

Why and how do you use sshutle? The doc-page for shuttle claims it's smarter
than port forwarding - and I guess that might be true for some subset of
protocols that isn't quite real-time (builds on udp), but yet isn't something
simple like http?

[http://sshuttle.readthedocs.io/en/stable/how-it-
works.html](http://sshuttle.readthedocs.io/en/stable/how-it-works.html)

------
prashnts
If you have configured the host in your ~/.ssh/config then you can simply do:

    
    
        sshuttle -r <hostname> 0/0

~~~
blacksmith_tb
The --dns flag will also tunnel your DNS reqs through sshuttle, which is
generally worthwhile.

